# Cycle September - time to register!



## Copepod (Aug 25, 2017)

If anyone is looking for some incentive to increase their cycling, registration is now open for Cycle September. There are prizes for individuals and workplaces, based on all logged rides, not only commuting. www.lovetoride.net


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 25, 2017)

Sounds good Copepod !


----------



## Copepod (Aug 25, 2017)

I registered for similar schemes in previous years. This time, at least one of my 4 employers is on the list,so I can earn rides with colleagues. However, I won't be doing any work for another registered employer during September, and another is too far to cycle, plus I usually have to carry things that don't really fit on a bike, such as a bundle of insect sweep nets, pond dipping trays etc. 4th employer is also far too far for me to cycle - at least 70 miles with camping kit; next weekend in September is about 200 miles each way.


----------

